# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Νέο κλουβι

## alexis cosmo

Καλησπέρα παιδια.
η γυναικα μου οσο βλεπει το κλουβι που εκανα για τον παπαγαλο τοσο δεν της αρεσει.
Επειδή έβαλα κούνελο σύρμα της φαίνεται άσχημο για το σαλόνι.
βλέπει τα κλουβιά τα έτοιμα στο νετ αλλά μαζί με βάση βγαίνουν 200-300 ευρώ στις διαστασεις που θέλω. 
Επειδή πιάνουν πολύ τα χέρια μου α φτιάξω μόνος μου αλλά θέλω να βρω βεργες του μετρου. Δλδ ευθύγραμμο σύρμα του μετρου. Βρήκα στο νετ αλλά δεν βρήκα τιμές. 
εχει παρει κανεις ποτε ευθυγραμμο συρμα ?
Αν ναι γνωρίζει κάποιος που θα βρω στην Θεσσαλονίκη? 
θα ειναι 1 μετρο υψος και 80χ80 
και θα φτιαξω βαση με ροδακια.
σύνολο μαζί με βάση θα είναι 1,65μ υψος.
που βρίσκουμε ευθύγραμμο σύρμα τώρα?
και τι τιμή?

----------


## Ariadni

Καλησπερα!! Για ευθυγραμμο συρμα δεν ξερω αλλα εγω εχω παρει κλουβι στις διαστασεις που λες με ποδια με ροδακια κατω και ειχε ή 130 ή 150 ευρω και ειχε και προστατευτικο και για τα σπορια.. Απλα το αναφερω γιατι ειπες για 200-300 ευρω και μπορει η τιμη που σ ειπα να σε ενδιαφερει!

----------


## alexis cosmo

Θα ήθελα να το φτιάξω μόνος μου όπως το θέλω απλά περνώ ιδέες από το νετ
αν μπορείς πες μου το λινκ να το δω γιατί αν είναι στις διαστασεις που θέλω είναι πολύ καλή τιμή και ίσως να το πάρω ετοιμο ::

----------

